

World Religions Phylomemetic Tree - stared
http://funki.com.ua/ru/portfolio/lab/world-religions-tree/

======
vivin
Nice chart but there are mistakes with the origin of Islam. There is influence
from the pre-Islamic religions in Arabia which has not been displayed in the
chart. For example, one of the gods housed in the Kaaba was the pre-Islamic
god Hubal.

------
frozenport
There is a lot wrong with this graph, specifically only single origins for
religions are acknowledged. This is false. For example Islam comes from
multiple origins, not simply Ancient Israelite religion.

